# Staff Mugshots this means EVERYONE!



## Serygo

All staff post their pictures.
This does not include Ms Natt since we know she wont anyways (no i am not going to start or post in one of those threads again).
All staff post your pictures here. Please no Comments just pics so we can look up who we are talking to on im, pm or here.
Please staff post up your pictures.
Updates only, this means March 15th or newer please.


----------



## Xenon

Emulating the master.


----------



## MR.FREEZ

:laugh: ^

i suppose im staff but im a Fawqer


----------



## Fido

sry didnt read no comments. *delete


----------



## Xenon

Fido said:


> sry didnt read no comments. *delete
> [snapback]952843[/snapback]​


lets allow the posting of comments AND photoshops.


----------



## elTwitcho

Holy crap that dude in your avatar was you?

Freakin awesome!


----------



## thePACK

..sorry mike no kings or aces..goldfish


----------



## Xenon

elTwitcho said:


> Holy crap that dude in your avatar was you?


LOL. NO. That is Teddy KGB from Rounders.. I was just trying to emulate the pose.

Twitch - get some sleep man, good god!


----------



## elTwitcho

Xenon said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap that dude in your avatar was you?
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. NO. That is Teddy KGB from Rounders.. I was just trying to emulate the pose.
> [snapback]952867[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Nah dude, I meant the awesome hair one. I thought that was just some random pic off the net.

And Teddy KGB? sh*t I thought it was John Malkovich, shows what I know


----------



## MR.FREEZ

crazy ass picture twitcho, thats is pretty fukn creepy


----------



## hiphopn

maybe he means your old avatar...????


----------



## Xenon

elTwitcho said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap that dude in your avatar was you?
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. NO. That is Teddy KGB from Rounders.. I was just trying to emulate the pose.
> [snapback]952867[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah dude, I meant the awesome hair one. I thought that was just some random pic off the net.
> 
> And Teddy KGB? sh*t I thought it was John Malkovich, shows what I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]952869[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

OH! Yes, it was me









Teddy KGB = Malkovich.


----------



## Serygo

hahaha nice pic twitch
nice photoshopping and blending skills whatever u wanna call it... I fergot the name of it right now.


----------



## icedizzle




----------



## johndeere

Xenon said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap that dude in your avatar was you?
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. NO. That is Teddy KGB from Rounders.. I was just trying to emulate the pose.
> 
> Twitch - get some sleep man, good god!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]952867[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

He was my favorite on rounders.
"You are right I don't have spades. Aces full mike."


----------



## RhomZilla

Here's me...


----------



## Lahot

RhomZilla said:


> Here's me...
> [snapback]952938[/snapback]​


I didn't know Gap Kids had a homie section...good for them

ya damn gangsta midget


----------



## RhomZilla

Lahot said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's me...
> [snapback]952938[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know Gap Kids had a homie section...good for them
> 
> ya damn gangsta midget
> [snapback]952953[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

And why didnt you post your pic, Steven Lahotski?? What, pic too big.... too huge of a file?? Want me to post it for you?? It'll be my pleasure...









And sorry in advance... No matter how much I Photoshop it, it wont help you look any cuter, nor make you anywhere closer to looking athletic.


----------



## LOgan

Roflmao.

Twitch you look like stoner. Woohoo!

And Rhom, Lahot's comment was a bit out of order, but it *was* damn funny lol


----------



## Xenon

Lahot said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's me...
> [snapback]952938[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know Gap Kids had a homie section...good for them
> 
> ya damn gangsta midget
> [snapback]952953[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

He might be a Gap Kid.... but damn his girl is fine.


----------



## Death in #'s

Xenon said:



> Lahot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's me...
> [snapback]952938[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know Gap Kids had a homie section...good for them
> 
> ya damn gangsta midget
> [snapback]952953[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He might be a Gap Kid.... but damn his girl is fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]953083[/snapback]​
Click to expand...









i second that

and twitch great photoshop


----------



## rchan11

There's no way you're going to get Karen to put pic up? She's the only one most of us are curious of.


----------



## LOgan

Who the f*ck is Karen again?


----------



## rchan11

Ms Natt = Karen


----------



## killarbee




----------



## MR HARLEY

This Thread is Great , You guys are all PIMPS








Except for Twitch <-------Sarcasm ....


----------



## MR HARLEY

> post your pic harley!!!


Ok , its the only one I have right now .....besides the one in p-fury photo album.


----------



## rchan11

Didn't know icedizzle is part of the team.


----------



## Xenon

MR HARLEY said:


> oops double post ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]953263[/snapback]​


post your pic harley!!!


----------



## Xenon

MR HARLEY said:


> post your pic harley!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok , its the only one I have right now .....besides the one in p-fury photo album.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]953263[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

g'dam you are teh sexcy.


----------



## elTwitcho

MR HARLEY said:


> Except for Twitch <-------Sarcasm ....:rasp:
> [snapback]953260[/snapback]​


Hey I could make a 75 gallon tank look pretty big too if I were a midget sitting next to it


----------



## johndeere

MR HARLEY said:


> post your pic harley!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok , its the only one I have right now .....besides the one in p-fury photo album.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]953263[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

If I knew anything about photoshop Harley would already have a midget in his pic.







Somebody???


----------



## MR HARLEY

Its actually a 210 gallon







.............7 feet boys ....that makes me 6 foot ..


----------



## Death in #'s

MR HARLEY said:


> post your pic harley!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok , its the only one I have right now .....besides the one in p-fury photo album.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]953263[/snapback]​
Click to expand...









did you know that u are stepping on your pants


----------



## Fido

Xenon said:


> Fido said:
> 
> 
> 
> sry didnt read no comments. *delete
> [snapback]952843[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> lets allow the posting of comments AND photoshops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]952847[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Ok--damn nice goat freez! BTW, photoshopping to come...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

next pic: get in the tank... hahah


----------



## MR HARLEY

> did you know that u are stepping on your pants


Yeah I sag alot , Its E-A-Z-Y Access










> next pic: get in the tank... hahah










No swimming Now its full of P's


----------



## Dawgnutz

elTwitcho said:


> Holy crap that dude in your avatar was you?
> 
> Freakin awesome!
> [snapback]952863[/snapback]​


Damn thats pretty cool, didn't catch the ghostly evil Twitcho before.


----------



## johndeere

MR HARLEY said:


> Its actually a 210 gallon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .............7 feet boys ....that makes me 6 foot ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]953311[/snapback]​


I didn't mean that you were short I just think the way you are sitting someone could photoshop a midget sitting on or dancing over you.


----------



## piranhaqueen

MR.FREEZ said:


> crazy ass picture twitcho, thats is pretty fukn creepy
> [snapback]952870[/snapback]​


freaked me right out


----------



## MR HARLEY

johndeere said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its actually a 210 gallon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .............7 feet boys ....that makes me 6 foot ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]953311[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't mean that you were short I just think the way you are sitting someone could photoshop a midget sitting on or dancing over you.:laugh:
> [snapback]953498[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Can a brotha get a table dance


----------



## K fizzly

am i the only one whose noticed most of the pics cover the persons face


----------



## watermonst3rs

I wish I had a copy of my ACTUAL MUGSHOT from county lockup, that would be funny.


----------



## K fizzly

is that u in ur avatar


----------



## Gordeez

Xenon said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> post your pic harley!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok , its the only one I have right now .....besides the one in p-fury photo album.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]953263[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> g'dam you are teh sexcy.
> [snapback]953305[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

(He means the Tank







)

BTW, The wood floors Rock!


----------



## RhomZilla

K fizzly said:


> am i the only one whose noticed most of the pics cover the persons face
> [snapback]953632[/snapback]​


Thats because they're either cross-eyed, or need dental work.


----------



## K fizzly

RhomZilla said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> 
> am i the only one whose noticed most of the pics cover the persons face
> [snapback]953632[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Thats because they're either cross-eyed, or need dental work.
> [snapback]953811[/snapback]​
Click to expand...























...i think ur the cutest mod rhomzilla...if cherrie doesnt work out...make sure to call me


----------



## MR HARLEY

K fizzly said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> 
> am i the only one whose noticed most of the pics cover the persons face
> [snapback]953632[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Thats because they're either cross-eyed, or need dental work.
> [snapback]953811[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...i think ur the cutest mod rhomzilla...if cherrie doesnt work out...make sure to call me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]953826[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

**Cough ** **** ...
Come On Fizzle Man Up Neee-ahhhh


----------



## DiXoN

i am only a faqer but here you go my most recent pic
me from behind
photo shop at will.


----------



## DiXoN

heres the front for you all.
i am the one on the left with my G/F and friends in the lakedistrict ullswater actually.
this was done a fortnight ago the camera was on timer.


----------



## K fizzly

aww dixy wixy


----------



## LOgan

I'd hit it.


----------



## Husky_Jim

OK here is mine (old pic).....


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

damnit dixon... that first pic is asking for photoshop...


----------



## DiXoN

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> damnit dixon... that first pic is asking for photoshop...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]953991[/snapback]​


thats why i put

photo shop at will.

dixon


----------



## RhomZilla

K fizzly said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> 
> am i the only one whose noticed most of the pics cover the persons face
> [snapback]953632[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Thats because they're either cross-eyed, or need dental work.
> [snapback]953811[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...i think ur the cutest mod rhomzilla...if cherrie doesnt work out...make sure to call me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]953826[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Shut up Fuzzy Wuzzy... I'll kick your butt half-way back to your country and make you think about what you just said, while walking the rest of the way home.


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Hey....when did Al graduate to be a Gap Kid? I thought we had all agreed he was a Lollypop Kid


----------



## crazyklown89

Xenon said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap that dude in your avatar was you?
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. NO. That is Teddy KGB from Rounders.. I was just trying to emulate the pose.
> [snapback]952867[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah dude, I meant the awesome hair one. I thought that was just some random pic off the net.
> 
> And Teddy KGB? sh*t I thought it was John Malkovich, shows what I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]952869[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OH! Yes, it was me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]952872[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Dude are you serious?










Photoshops await ye all.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

Serygo said:


> This does not include Ms Natt since we know she wont anyways
> [snapback]952745[/snapback]​


Damn Im always left out


----------



## MR.FREEZ

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Serygo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This does not include Ms Natt since we know she wont anyways
> [snapback]952745[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Damn Im always left out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]954432[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

well, post it then


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

MR.FREEZ said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serygo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This does not include Ms Natt since we know she wont anyways
> [snapback]952745[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Damn Im always left out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]954432[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well, post it then
> [snapback]954434[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I just might..


----------



## channafreak

Ms_Nattereri said:


> MR.FREEZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serygo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This does not include Ms Natt since we know she wont anyways
> [snapback]952745[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Damn Im always left out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]954432[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well, post it then
> [snapback]954434[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just might..
> [snapback]954440[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Since doing the Wilson impression from home improvement is so popular I guess, you could do that too.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

channafreak said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MR.FREEZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serygo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This does not include Ms Natt since we know she wont anyways
> [snapback]952745[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Damn Im always left out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]954432[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well, post it then
> [snapback]954434[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just might..
> [snapback]954440[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since doing the Wilson impression from home improvement is so popular I guess, you could do that too.
> [snapback]954451[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Let me find a fence first :laugh:


----------



## Serygo

Ms_Nattereri said:


> channafreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MR.FREEZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serygo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This does not include Ms Natt since we know she wont anyways
> [snapback]952745[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Damn Im always left out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]954432[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well, post it then
> [snapback]954434[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just might..
> [snapback]954440[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since doing the Wilson impression from home improvement is so popular I guess, you could do that too.
> [snapback]954451[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me find a fence first :laugh:
> [snapback]954459[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

it seems u r asleep since you away messages is "Sleep is good" 
I donno what to say so ok.


----------



## Serygo

did someone say fence?


----------



## yonam

RhomZilla said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> 
> am i the only one whose noticed most of the pics cover the persons face
> [snapback]953632[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Thats because they're either cross-eyed, or need dental work.
> [snapback]953811[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...i think ur the cutest mod rhomzilla...if cherrie doesnt work out...make sure to call me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]953826[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shut up Fuzzy Wuzzy... I'll kick your butt half-way back to your country and make you think about what you just said, while walking the rest of the way home.
> [snapback]954067[/snapback]​
Click to expand...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

Serygo said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> channafreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MR.FREEZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serygo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This does not include Ms Natt since we know she wont anyways
> [snapback]952745[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Damn Im always left out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]954432[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well, post it then
> [snapback]954434[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just might..
> [snapback]954440[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since doing the Wilson impression from home improvement is so popular I guess, you could do that too.
> [snapback]954451[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me find a fence first :laugh:
> [snapback]954459[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it seems u r asleep since you away messages is "Sleep is good"
> I donno what to say so ok.
> [snapback]954654[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I love away messages, so deceiving.


----------



## MR HARLEY

So Show one Karen


----------



## tinylilredbelly's

damn it karen;(


----------



## b_ack51

Come on guys, you know if Ms Natt posts her pic it'll just start the biggest leg humping thread ever.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

anyone else gonna post a pic?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

b_ack51 said:


> Come on guys, you know if Ms Natt posts her pic it'll just start the biggest leg humping thread ever.
> [snapback]955380[/snapback]​


Thats forsure!


----------



## Blitz023

of MS. NATT !!!


----------



## sKuz

here we go again....


----------



## Fido

u guys cant handle miss natts pic, its too sexay.


----------



## Sheriff Freak

dont feel like starting sh*t and i dont really care but why make a big fuss to see her pic? if she doesnt wanna show it its prob not worth see'ing.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

Sheriff Freak said:


> dont feel like starting sh*t and i dont really care but why make a big fuss to see her pic? if she doesnt wanna show it its prob not worth see'ing.
> [snapback]956040[/snapback]​


You couldnt be more wrong


----------



## icedizzle

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Sheriff Freak said:
> 
> 
> 
> dont feel like starting sh*t and i dont really care but why make a big fuss to see her pic? if she doesnt wanna show it its prob not worth see'ing.
> [snapback]956040[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> You couldnt be more wrong :laugh:
> [snapback]956201[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Thats a call out... someone needs to prove it


----------



## ReDraGon->

icedizzle said:


> Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheriff Freak said:
> 
> 
> 
> dont feel like starting sh*t and i dont really care but why make a big fuss to see her pic? if she doesnt wanna show it its prob not worth see'ing.
> [snapback]956040[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> You couldnt be more wrong :laugh:
> [snapback]956201[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats a call out... someone needs to prove it
> [snapback]956248[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Yea prove it karen that u arent a leg humping thread starter

well i BET any of u guys an EMPEROR 400 that she dont post her pic (RECENT ONE) in this thread!!

and ice dizzle u do have a point


----------



## Xenon

sKuz said:


> here we go again....
> [snapback]955665[/snapback]​


----------



## tinylilredbelly's

well wtf... someone must like the attention.. cause she sits there.. posts somthing like, well maybe i will.. An alarm goes off in all the internet pedo's heads and then we get the constant circle of bullshit , all for karens pic. Post it if your going to post it... or dont even say anything.


----------



## tinylilredbelly's

oh sh*t... I searched all mourning to find a pic of ms.natt
... and here it is.

http://www.ratemyface.com/profile.cfm?online_name=JustaGirl


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

LOL... I KNEW IT!!!


----------



## b_ack51

Down boys. Stop the leg humping.


----------



## Sheriff Freak

i bet that chick looks better than natt


----------



## doctorvtec

I heard she eat 1 cracker a day.....


----------



## Serygo

ReDraGon-> said:


> icedizzle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheriff Freak said:
> 
> 
> 
> dont feel like starting sh*t and i dont really care but why make a big fuss to see her pic? if she doesnt wanna show it its prob not worth see'ing.
> [snapback]956040[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> You couldnt be more wrong :laugh:
> [snapback]956201[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats a call out... someone needs to prove it
> [snapback]956248[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea prove it karen that u arent a leg humping thread starter
> 
> well i BET any of u guys an EMPEROR 400 that she dont post her pic (RECENT ONE) in this thread!!
> 
> and ice dizzle u do have a point
> [snapback]956375[/snapback]​
Click to expand...











Now wheres my damn emp400









Link where pic found


----------



## Dawgnutz

tinylilredbelly said:


> oh sh*t... I searched all mourning to find a pic of ms.natt
> ... and here it is.
> 
> http://www.ratemyface.com/profile.cfm?online_name=JustaGirl
> [snapback]956501[/snapback]​


U single? Hot momma


----------



## elTwitcho

Serygo said:


> [snapback]957847[/snapback]​


Put through the super duper aging machine, and we have a 100% accurate picture of MS Natt, accurate to within 50%

And she is smokin


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

Serygo said:


> ReDraGon-> said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> icedizzle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheriff Freak said:
> 
> 
> 
> dont feel like starting sh*t and i dont really care but why make a big fuss to see her pic? if she doesnt wanna show it its prob not worth see'ing.
> [snapback]956040[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> You couldnt be more wrong :laugh:
> [snapback]956201[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats a call out... someone needs to prove it
> [snapback]956248[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea prove it karen that u arent a leg humping thread starter
> 
> well i BET any of u guys an EMPEROR 400 that she dont post her pic *(RECENT ONE)* in this thread!!
> 
> and ice dizzle u do have a point
> [snapback]956375[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now wheres my damn emp400 :rasp:
> 
> Link where pic found
> [snapback]957847[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Theres a reason he said "RECENT ONE"







You lose


----------



## ReDraGon->

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Serygo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ReDraGon-> said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> icedizzle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheriff Freak said:
> 
> 
> 
> dont feel like starting sh*t and i dont really care but why make a big fuss to see her pic? if she doesnt wanna show it its prob not worth see'ing.
> [snapback]956040[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> You couldnt be more wrong :laugh:
> [snapback]956201[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats a call out... someone needs to prove it
> [snapback]956248[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea prove it karen that u arent a leg humping thread starter
> 
> well i BET any of u guys an EMPEROR 400 that she dont post her pic *(RECENT ONE)* in this thread!!
> 
> and ice dizzle u do have a point
> [snapback]956375[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now wheres my damn emp400 :rasp:
> 
> Link where pic found
> [snapback]957847[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Theres a reason he said "RECENT ONE"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You lose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]957979[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

yep u lose....


----------



## Sheriff Freak

that looks like my neighbors kid.


----------



## Dr. Giggles

Take it easy on me. I woke up this morning looking like this and snapped the pic on the bathroom mirror.
View attachment 55350


----------



## RhomZilla

jerry_plakyda said:


> Take it easy on me. I woke up this morning looking like this and snapped the pic on the bathroom mirror.
> View attachment 55350
> 
> [snapback]961219[/snapback]​


Were you sitting on the toilet while pointing the picture up to focus on your face?


----------



## CrazE885

jerry_plakyda said:


> Take it easy on me. I woke up this morning looking like this and snapped the pic on the bathroom mirror.
> View attachment 55350
> 
> [snapback]961219[/snapback]​


jerry playdka looks like a child molester LOL! Don't let your kids get babysat by this guy!


----------



## Fido

wow, that is a classic turd-lock face hahah


----------



## Serygo

jerry... why were you looking down hmm???


----------



## divad

go on here i am say what you must

View attachment 55425


View attachment 55426


----------



## marco

divad said:


> go on here i am say what you must
> 
> View attachment 55425
> 
> 
> View attachment 55426
> 
> [snapback]961693[/snapback]​


BEER!


----------



## Xenon

Stella Artois!


----------



## divad

and still the best


----------



## Playboydontcurr

divad said:


> go on here i am say what you must
> 
> View attachment 55425
> 
> 
> View attachment 55426
> 
> [snapback]961693[/snapback]​


Well I see that its already been commented on, but ill say it again. Thats a very nice Nelson in your hand.


----------



## Ægir

Post pictures of YOURSELF

OR GTFO


----------



## Ægir

I AM HIDING THEM BECAUSE THIS ISNT A CHATROOM

POST PICS OF YOURSELF OR GTFO

UNDERSTAND?


----------



## Guest

i'm not staff though


----------



## Ægir

And Acrowe is?


----------



## Guest

true, good point...I did a quick search before I posted and I couldn't find the original big general mugshot thread from back in the day


----------

